# Any Orion 2150SX techies out there?



## Aaron D (Jul 14, 2008)

I've had this 2150 sitting around for quite a while. It is a beater amp that I think was last used by a friend. He didn't say there were any poblems when he took it out. I am thinking about using this again. I was bored watching TV so I decided to clean up the already too short wiring harness and take a look under the hood to see if every thing looked OK. One of the leads on the PS caps is burned in half. I didn't think the caps don't looked stockish (kinda fit half assed) so I jumped on ampguts to do some comparisons. I found a pic that verifies that the caps are correct but amazingly enough one of the pics sows a PS cap that got obviously hot. Its the opposite channel as mine but on the same relative end.

Anyone have any insight as to what causes this?

Thanks,
Aaron


----------



## n2bmrs97 (Jul 21, 2010)

thats a great amp, hope everything turns out good with the repair


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

Hi Aaron. 

The capacitor lead actually doesn't burn through. The caps would vibrate in a vehicle, and the metal leads break from fatigue. The burn marks come from the resulting arcs and sparks as the leads temporarily touch.

You should be able to resolder the lead or replace the capacitor with no further problems.

Post back to Tech Talk when you get the chance!


----------



## Aaron D (Jul 14, 2008)

Wassup Aaron...

That explanation makes perfect sense. Especially considering my original comment of

"I didn't think the caps don't looked stockish (kinda fit half assed)"

The caps basically "float" on their leads above the board due to the lack of RTV to hold them in place. There was a touch of RTV but not nearly enough considering the mounting scheme...

Are the caps wired series or parallel? Assuming the p/s isn't dual mono, was the good cap just doing the work of both of them (more or less)? that would explain why the amp might haves still worked as stated.


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

I've actually seen this before on several Orion and older PPI amps. It was pretty common. Yeah, the amp will still work, but the power line will emit a bit more noise - they form an LC filter for the vehicle's 12V power (looking back from the amp). 

So, replace the capacitors with anything in an axial configuration. They do not need to be LowESR, but you won't hurt anything if you want to use them. Glob some RTV under there and they'll last another 20 years.


----------



## mitchyz250f (May 14, 2005)

If you go to DIYAudio, Perry Babin, the guy who own/runs BCAE1 will help you out. He has helped me with a broken Orion 280GX and Soundstream MC140. He also helped me making an adapter to make my GX mono.

Very good forum.


----------

